# Spyderco, Kershaw, or Benchmade...?



## EsthetiX (Dec 6, 2006)

Who has the better reputation for quality?

* Okay edit- Now how does Kershaw compare*


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Double post.


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

There are solid cases for both sides. Neither have a reputation for anything except great quality from most experienced knife users. I've found that style and company values are 2 of the most important factors that experienced knife enthusiasts look at when deciding between the two.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

go with benchmade they may cost more but you get grerat quility and you can send it in to be sharpend for free (as long as you pay for shipping) and i dont think spyderco does that.


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*



benchmade_boy said:


> go with benchmade they may cost more but you get grerat quility and you can send it in to be sharpend for free (as long as you pay for shipping) and i dont think spyderco does that.


 
Both Spyderco and Benchmade will sharpen knives as long as you include $5 for return shipping.


----------



## kitelights (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

I think you would be better served to ask which knives will fit your specific needs and state what those needs / wants / requirements are. Of course there are die hard BM and Spydie fans, but I think most of us recognize that each manufacturer has good models, some better and some worse than others.

I have several of each and each one is good for its individual merits. Like flashlights, if you think that you're gonna get by with buying just one, you're sorely mistaken. Tell us what you want and you'll get more suggestions than you'll know what to do with them.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

dont get me wrong i have seriosly looked at spyderco knives but i cant find any models that look "normal" like benchmades are, i meen they might fit for some peoplle but almost all benchmades are for real users not ones that you keep in your vault for years, benchmades are made to be used i just dont really see any practical spydercos.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*



kitelights said:


> I think you would be better served to ask which knives will fit your specific needs and state what those needs / wants / requirements are. Of course there are die hard BM and Spydie fans, but I think most of us recognize that each manufacturer has good models, some better and some worse than others.
> 
> I have several of each and each one is good for its individual merits. Like flashlights, if you think that you're gonna get by with buying just one, you're sorely mistaken. Tell us what you want and you'll get more suggestions than you'll know what to do with them.



Actually I was only curious about what company has a better rep for quality. That's all. Not looking for any buying advice. Thanks for you input though.


----------



## cosine (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Both companies have a great reputation for quality. You pretty much can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## rycen (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Do you like one handed opening and a pocket clip?If you do stcick with the one that started it all Spyderco.


----------



## rycen (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Also benchmade will only sharpen plain edge no combo or serrated.


----------



## JOEGREEN (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

You can't go wrong with either one. I have several Benchmades and a Spyderco Native, and I wind up switching off.


----------



## coontai (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Both are great no doubt about that, but for me there is something about spyderco and their commitment to customer service that wins my vote. They really seem blunt and honest about their products (ie on their website they state improved design). I'm currently rockin a 93mm blue spyde rescue model and highly recommend it. Its got a massive trademark round hole on it, which makes it soooooooo easy to open with one hand. It comes sharp and holds its edge pretty well. I got mine off of ebay for around 50 shipped.


----------



## Buffalohump (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Spyderco use Crucible's S30V - greatest steel ever made...

Bring it on, steel freaks, I'm ready...

:touche:


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Ok your getting advice from benchmadeboy (keep in mind his name) that benchmades are better, possible benchmade fan? Maybe, lol, and advice from rycen (who has the spyderco logo as an avatar (again possible spyderco fan) maybe justa bit...so these responses are biassed...Don't get me wrong these guys love their brands and are faithfull to them and both have their own opinions on what are good useful knives and that is great! But I believe your original question was who has a better reputation for quality, and the answer is both equally, there are just as many benchmade fans who will back up their company as there are spyderco fans and all of them will tell you that customer service and quality control is top notch in both companies...SO, if your thinking about buying a new knife from one of these companies go with whatever you like more as far as designs go...

kitelights post said it all, I am just agreeing with the post...By the way guys (benchmadeboy and rycen, not trying to single anyone out or critizize, just trying to make a point, nothing personal) 

by the way benchmadeboy, I love both companies equally but I have to say that I EDC bechmades as well as spydercos and I love my Endura 4, no its not very "normal" looking as you put it, but it does perform just as well if not better than many other knives in its class...so spydercos are practical...at least some of the designs are!

Now........................If we were talking about balisongs (butterfly knives) then benchmade blows spyderco out of the water, lol, but thats another story....:laughing:


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*



Buffalohump said:


> Spyderco use Crucible's S30V - greatest steel ever made...
> 
> Bring it on, steel freaks, I'm ready...
> 
> :touche:


 
lol, well benchmade also uses S30V as well as D2 and M2 is some of there knives...So they too have good steel...like I said I think tis just about preference...If you belong to anyh of the knife forums you will already know that this has been an ongoing war between benchmade fans and spyderco fans on which company is better, lol, and the most recent (stupid in my opinion) argument was about the spyderhole...and the question in case some of you don't know was "Did benchmade steal spyderco's spyderhole?" which again for you flashaholics is the cuout hole in the blade in which is used to open the blade...Which was suppose to be spydercos trademark, and benchmade used it on a new model...and in the end both companies declared that there was no problem and that an arrangment was made, whatever that means...

Anyway the knife forums were packed with drama over the issue for a while...but it was entertaining to say the least...


----------



## Danbo (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*



Buffalohump said:


> Spyderco use Crucible's S30V - greatest steel ever made...
> 
> Bring it on, steel freaks, I'm ready...
> 
> :touche:



Gimme BG42 any day! 

My guess is, you won't go wrong with either.


----------



## rycen (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Well I might be a little biassed but that does not change thw facts I stated above.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

I didn't know that Benchmade won't sharpen serrated blades...but I trust you on that I know your a fellow knife nut like myself! But us knife guys don't care about that anyway since we sharpen all of our knives ourselves...

p.s. I sharpen my knives on the spyderco sharpmaker...So benchmade wins for balisongs but spyderco wins for sharpening system...tie score...lol


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*



Buffalohump said:


> Spyderco use Crucible's S30V - greatest steel ever made...
> 
> Bring it on, steel freaks, I'm ready...
> 
> :touche:


 
I agree that personal preference is key for what's "best". In what ways would you say S30V is superior to INFI and BG42?


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

I have both, both are top quality. They are equal in my experience so whatever your pleasure.


----------



## luigi (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

I asked this to "Max" the Multivac computer we are training to take over the world and Max said the answer is impossible to answer so he defaulted his answer to 42.

I rotate a BM Mini griptilian and a Spydie Delica4 as my EDC knife and I love both, they are so good in different ways that I miss one or the other when I carry one.
About Spyderco's not being "normal" I disagree, the Delica can do all sort of normal stuff like cutting, chopping, opening boxes, cutting cord, etc.

Luigi


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 7, 2006)

*Well after seeing what people say from both sides I can conclude the 2 companies are equal and more a matter of perference. 

I'd now like to know if Kershaw is equal. What are your opinions?

*_PS. Please don't laugh at me  haha_


----------



## Blades (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*



benchmade_boy said:


> i just dont really see any practical spydercos.


That's funny.  

I think Spyderco and Benchmade both have excellent quality. Every now and then one bad one will slip by the QC inspectors, but everyone has a bad day.

Kershaw is getting to be an equal. They have some very nice knives now, and more coming out.
Don't forget the Emerson's. 


Blades


----------



## mahoney (Dec 7, 2006)

Both. This is a bit like asking who makes better cars, Honda or Toyota? Both Spyderco and Benchmade make really good knives, OK knives, and inexpensive knives, and within a given catagory I would say the quality is fairly comparable between the companies. Spyderco might have a slight edge on price. I have a few more Benchmades than Spydercos, but that's just based on personal preference issues like handle shape, etc

While I was typing you added in Kershaw. Kershaw is a good company that backs their product with a no-nonsense lifetime warranty. I would put their products at a similar quality level with Spyderco and Benchmade, but with the important caveat that most of Kershaw's offerings are at the low end of the price scale and should be compared with similar offerings from the other companies. The low-end Kershaw knives use a fairly soft steel that sharpens easily and takes a keen edge, but won't hold it for long. I have a 440V Kershaw that takes a very nice edge and holds it, but it's not easy to sharpen.


----------



## KSH92474 (Dec 7, 2006)

kershaw is probably equal too, it has great quality. One big characteristic about their blades is that a majority of them are assisted openers, again just preference and legality.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes Kershaw is getting better and better and they do have very nice knives in their line, but keep in mind ofr the same price a Kerhsaw knife might not have as good of a steel as Benchmade or Spyderco uses, not every knife but generally Kershaws in the cheaper rpice range like $60 and under use cheaper steal, still works just fine for normal use but if you want to nit pick thats their only set abck in ym opinion, some of their designs make up for the steel though! If you Really want to use your knives ALL the time you might want to go with a more expensive Kershaw or stick with a benchmade or spyderco...but many of the cheaper kershaws are great for light work like opening mail, cutting strings off your shirt, opening up packages, etc...

Now there are MANY knife companies out there and some of them make awesome knives in many different price ranges...so Benchmade and Spyderco even though most known companies to many people are only the tip of the iceburg in the knife world!


----------



## carrot (Dec 7, 2006)

Often overlooked is the Victorinox Swiss Army Knives, especially ones like the One-Handed Trekker and other one-handed lockblades.

I have both Benchmade and Spyderco. Both make great knives and I'd never say Spyderco is impractical. Quite the contrary, I find that the design of the Spydercos makes them more conducive to utility...

I don't know about Kershaw. I am not really a fan of assisted opening, but the Onion knives (Leek, Scallion, Chive) seem pretty enticing.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Dec 7, 2006)

$$$ vs $$$ I would say bench made and Spyderco are equal when you rate a $80 benchmade vs $80 Spydie. Benchmade is making some $200 and up knives now and that is unfair to compare a $80 dollar knife against a $200 knife.

I like both, I find that many benchmades have too many lines and angles and are ungainly to me. Some of the newer oddly shaped Spydercos also offend my senses. 

I do not find the Kershaws to be as well made as the others. They seem to have a bit more rough edges and little bit more grit feeling in the actions than i would expect. I looked at two today when out shopping and both were AUS 8 steel, had inconsistent edges, inconsistent polishing and just did not lock up tight like I would expect them to for the money. 

Best knife for the money in this group is either the wally world Native or a discounted delica. both at or very close to 40 bucks. hard to go wrong with that. and the Native is made in the america.


----------



## chamenos (Dec 8, 2006)

I would choose either Benchmade or Spyderco over Kershaw for sure. Generally speaking, Spyderco has a slight edge over Benchmade for prices, but Benchmade knives generally have a nicer fit and finish.

That said, the cheaper Spydercos might be a little more rough, but they are no less functional or rugged. The Spydercos might look more weird or ugly to most, but they'll cut and take a beating as well as any equivalent Benchmade. I would liken Spyderco and Benchmade to Toyota and Lexus respectively, in terms of utility and fit/finish only (I'm aware Lexus is Toyota). Although a Lexus might look better and be finished to a higher standard, both a Lexus and Toyota will be just as reliable and functional.

I usually prefer Benchmades, simply because I appreciate the better fit and finish mentioned above, and it is my humble opinion that Benchmade's Axis lock is simply the best in the industry, bar none. All it boils down to is your personal preference and the features you're looking for, really. e.g. if you want a rust-proof folder, you'd have to go with Spyderco's Salt series, simply because Benchmade does not have a comparable product. If you want auto or balisong anything, Benchmade is definitely the way to go.

Good luck with your decision. FWIW I just ordered a Benchmade 943, just because


----------



## Topper (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know where to start??? Kershaw knives are not bad at all but they are not up to par with Benchmade or the Spyderco knives. I have a few of each brand in question and I carry a Kershaw Leek quite often however Benchmade and Spyderco tend to use better steel (at least in the higher priced models).

As for steel every real knife guy knows it is in the heat treat not the steel. I like D2 best so far and will not buy any 440/420/AUS6A stuff any more. A2 and 51600 is good stuff if heat treated right. Spyderco has used some steel I have no knowledge of. G10 for one Spydy's are made in Japan and perhaps other places as well, so they have steel (or at least steel names I am not up on ) that I do not know. Some may not even know 154cm is almost the same as ATS34 (it's a vacuum thang). For me I find the Spideys round hole easier to open than some oval shapes. I do like the AXIS lock Benchmade uses. If I had to pick just one knife company I would pick Benchmade how ever I do not have to pick just one so I can stay happy with all 3 you asked about.
Topper


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 8, 2006)

I personally like more of Benchmade's and Spyderco's designs over Kershaw. As someone stated above, Kershaw truly is constantly improving in terms of getting up to date with the more popular steels. 

Something you should be aware of is that Kershaw generally doesn't have steels that are as popular as Benchmade and Spyderco, however there is a huge controversy over the true performance abilities of newer popular steels verses other not-so-popular steels. What you will generally hear is that S30V or VG-10 or (name your steel) is "better" than steels like 440A, AUS-6 and others. To reiterate, there is quite a big controversy as to the validity of these statements (the steels named above were for example purposes). There's a big question about hype vs unbiased reality.

When choosing between these companies, I don't have to worry about customer service or quality. I choose based on the personal aesthetic preferences, which one is shaped in the "best" way to fit my particular needs and (almost more importantly) the fun factor. Kershaw has A LOT of assisted openers, Benchmade has the axis lock, balis andother fun stuff, and Spyderco has EXCELLENT practical designs and some other fun locks.


----------



## EsthetiX (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow guys, some great posts. Just the type of replys I was hoping for!


----------



## magic79 (Dec 8, 2006)

I've carried a Spyderco Delica for three years (the same knife). It's still incredibly sharp.

Last Christmas, my wife bought me a beautiful Benchmade. I carried it for 3 months and it became dull. I was quite dissapointed. I went back to the same battered Spydie and it's still sharp. I realize Benchmade will sharpen it for free, but I just don't have the time to mess with sending it in when I have a sharp Spyderco...and can buy two more new ones for the the price of the BM.

My experience...YMMV.


----------



## carrot (Dec 8, 2006)

I wrote a review of two of the better known knives at midrange prices ($50-60) from Spyderco and Benchmade. 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142924


----------



## RedLED (Dec 8, 2006)

I have many of each brand in my knife collection, and I love them both.

I will say that I was very disappointed to see Spyderco offer some lower end models from Asia.

I have no problem with them making knives in Japan. I love Japanese products, however, I will not buy from China or Taiwan.

Good luck with your selection. Once you get a nice knife, you will want another, and another, and...

Best,

RL


----------



## Solstice (Dec 8, 2006)

I would rank all three of these companies equally in terms of quality in that $50 sweet spot many companies aim for when producing good quality production knives a notch above the mass-market. The interesting thing about them is that each one approaches their knives differently, and each innovates where the other leaves off. 

For example, Benchmade and Kershaw often focus on mechanical precision and clever engineering (Axis lock and Ken Onion Speed Safe). Benchmade pays more attention to blade steel and more traditional "tool" type knives, while Kershaw pays a bit more attention to aethetics and streamlined, compact, assisted opening designs that never cease to amaze.

Spyderco kind of marches to the beat of it's own drummer. Many designs look ungainly, they are not as compact as they could be for the blade, and they generally use the simple and comparitively stiff (albeit tried and true) lockback- no slick assisted openers for these folks. However, Spyderco founded their company on innovation and continue that trend while keeping a "if it ain't broke don't fix it" mentality. First to use H1 rustless steel in a production knife. First to mass produce a waved knife in a consumer price range (And many folks say it actually works better than the Emerson knives that hold the patent). Updates to popular lines that directly incorporate feedback from using customers. And, of course, the use of the excellent VG10 steel in knives of these quality for the price really sets the standard for quality vs. price IMHO.

All three of these companies have something terrific to offer. Just to mention my EDC route in the past several years: Several Kershaws (chives and Leeks mostly), SOG Flash I (clever design, though the fit and finish isn't quite there), Benchmade 530 (thin and light with good steel- just a tad slower to open due to no AO and compact thumb studs), and, of course, Spyderco (Salt I, Cricket in SS, and my EDC for the past 3 months, an Endura 4 Wave). The Endura 4 Wave is definately a bigger knife than any other on the list, but it isn't too big in the pocket, opens even faster than an AO, and really feels like a solid tool in the hand. I've experimented with many options, but I can't imagine many other knives beating it out any time soon.


----------



## COMMANDR (Dec 14, 2006)

You can't go wrong with a Spydie Native for the money. It is one of my EDC knives. 






Gary


----------



## Bill97z (Dec 14, 2006)

I like the new Native better.....


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 17, 2006)

magic79 said:


> I've carried a Spyderco Delica for three years (the same knife). It's still incredibly sharp.
> 
> Last Christmas, my wife bought me a beautiful Benchmade. I carried it for 3 months and it became dull. I was quite dissapointed. I went back to the same battered Spydie and it's still sharp. I realize Benchmade will sharpen it for free, but I just don't have the time to mess with sending it in when I have a sharp Spyderco...and can buy two more new ones for the the price of the BM.
> 
> My experience...YMMV.


 
I'm having a difficult time understanding how this would be possible if both knives are plain edge. It sounds to me that you probably have a serrated Spyderco and a plain edge Benchmade, is that right? In terms of steels between the companies, Spyderco and Benchmade knives are about the same. However, fully serrated blades will hold an edge WAY longer than a plain edge with comparable steel. Just trying to figure this out.


----------



## carrot (Dec 17, 2006)

Spyderco knives tend to use better steel than Benchmades in the same price range. On the other hand, Benchmade does (and has offered) knives using tool steel like D2 and M2, which are even better than most of Spyderco's offerings.

Also, edge retention depends on the way the knife was originally ground.


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 19, 2006)

carrot said:


> Spyderco knives tend to use better steel than Benchmades in the same price range. On the other hand, Benchmade does (and has offered) knives using tool steel like D2 and M2, which are even better than most of Spyderco's offerings.
> 
> Also, edge retention depends on the way the knife was originally ground.


 
Yeah, but what Magic said was that his Delica is sharp after 3 years and the benchmade was dull in 3 months. That's a 10:1 ratio. Spyderco doesn't have any steel that lasts 10 times longer than any of BM's steels.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 19, 2006)

um, is it just me, or wouldn't the ratios be different because there are 12 months in a year?


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 19, 2006)

flash_bang said:


> um, is it just me, or wouldn't the ratios be different because there are 12 months in a year?


 
My bad with the math...


----------



## perado (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, but what Magic said was that his Delica is sharp after 3 years and the benchmade was dull in 3 months. That's a 10:1 ratio. Spyderco doesn't have any steel that lasts 10 times longer than any of BM's steels.
*Or, perhaps he uses the Benchmade that much more?*

*I have to agree with the consensus that both companies make good products. I have carried all three. All things considered, the most important and best difference to my mind is Benchmade's Axis-lock. I've always liked the Spyderhole...I own almost every model AFCK variation there is, but the Axis-lock is easier to open and MUCH easier to close one handed. If you haven't tried one, you really should before you buy another quality knife.*


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 21, 2006)

magic79 said:


> Last Christmas, my wife bought me a beautiful Benchmade. I carried it for 3 months and it became dull. I was quite dissapointed.


 
I carry a 550 Griptilian that I really like, but the plain part of the blade doesn't seem to hold its edge for all that long. The blade is 440C and based on their website the new 550 Griptilian uses a 154CM steel.

The 440C is very easy to sharpen, but I wonder if the 154CM would hold an edge longer.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 21, 2006)

perado said:


> *All things considered, the most important and best difference to my mind is Benchmade's Axis-lock. I've always liked the Spyderhole...I own almost every model AFCK variation there is, but the Axis-lock is easier to open and MUCH easier to close one handed. If you haven't tried one, you really should before you buy another quality knife.*


 
I didn't like the Axis lock at first, but now I love it. Also my Benchmade has a hole in the blade which I prefer over a stud.


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 22, 2006)

Kershaw isn’t even in the same class as either benchmade or spyderco.

I own 4 benchmades. I own 2 spydercos. I buy knives to use, unlike lights, I've never become fond enough of them to buy to look at, if I'm going to spend my hard earned cash on it, it better work. That having been said, I'll probably never buy another benchmade. I thought they were the best (somewhat reasonably price) knifes on the planet until one day my brother asked me if I wanted to buy a spare spyderco off him. I said 'a spare what?' and it was all down hill from there.

That day I acquired a partially serrated spyderco ladybug and its rode with me in my wallet since then. The quality on both benchmade and spyderco are excellent, however being so impressed with the ladybugs functionality, a few weeks later I picked up a native to replace my griptilian as an EDC. 

To bottom line it, both benchmade and spyderco make classy, solid, pretty reasonably priced, quality knifes. Spyderco, however, leaves benchmade in the dust in ergonomics. some people argue that spydercos knifes are funny looking, and I agree, they don’t look like a 'traditional' pocket knife, because they aren’t, they're the next generation of form and function for cutting tools. From the way my native balances itself it my hand to how I can squeeze on the handle as hard as I can and not feel any pressure points digging into my hands, IMHO, spyderco has truly redefined how a knife should perform.


----------



## COMMANDR (Dec 22, 2006)

SPYDERCO SPYDERCO SPYDERCO




they make great knives IMHO
but be sure to get quality steel, its all about the steel. 

Gary


----------



## Thujone (Dec 22, 2006)

i have more than one kershaw and multiple spydercos, my vote is in the spyderco camp for quality if you plan on using it. And kershaw if you want to impress someone with assisted opening. Just my .02


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 22, 2006)

ther is alot to consider when buying a knife...most knives will be fine for light work, when you plan on really using your knife alot then you ahve to consider which steel is good for your needs, then which style knife you want, locking mechanism, size, blade style, price, serrations...etc? There is alot of things to consider...If you really do your homework you can find a knife that fits your budget and will work very well for what you need it for! The biggest peice of advice I can give it to really research what your looking for, and once you find a knife you likie shop around for prices...a single knife can sometimes varry between $30 in cost depending on where you buy it...So you can really save some $ if you shop around...


----------



## Ken 222 (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been a Spyderco fan for many years. Bought several and given a few as gifts. Got to tour the factory with Rocky Mtn. Blade Collectors when they still had tours. 
Thesurefire, the other way around for me. I switched from my favorite Native (I have 3) to a mini Griptilion. The full sized Grip is too big for me to carry but I now have two minis and they are sweet! Back in the good old days even an inexpensive Pika and mini Pika were ATS-34.
I have a few Kershaws but never really expected them to be Spyderco quality. I just buy what I like. My Kershaw Blaze is kinda cool to play with but it's made in Taiwan so who knows.

Good thread. I've enjoyed reading this one for two weeks.

Ken


----------



## vandrecken (Dec 22, 2006)

Benchmade make good knives - at the moment it's good to be able to get production versions of designs by the custom makers Mike Snody & Neil Blackwood from them. The axis lock is strong and easy to use.

I own many more Spyderco's than Benchmade's however. Spyderco is a smaller company but plays well above it's weight in the market. They are very innovative, very much into ergonomics (which is why the knives sometimes look weird), and totally into customer service / listening to their customers. I've carried a knife every day of the last 15+ years and over this time all four of my EDC's have been Spyderco. Others get added for different jobs but I've always got one with a hole in the blade 

I've seen a couple of Kershaw's that I've rather liked over the years, but they just aren't in the same league as a Spydie or Benchmade.

Good luck in your hunt !


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 23, 2006)

Ken 222 said:


> Thesurefire, the other way around for me. I switched from my favorite Native (I have 3) to a mini Griptilion.



Ken what steel do you like? The biggest factor for me was the way the handle fit in my hand, allowing a more comfortable grip, followed next by S30V stayed sharp much longer then my griptillion. I believe my griptillion was a early modle in 440C, but I don’t exactly remember.


----------



## Bill97z (Dec 27, 2006)

I got a few knives for christmas so thought I would share my reviews.

I got a spyderco (byrd) CARA CARA. I love the size of the knife, but you can definately tell that the build quality (of the byrd) is not as good as the spyderco's. This one is a lot bigger than I thought it was going to be. It has a black stainless handle which I do not like. The movement is not as smooth as my delica 4, but I am not sure if that is because of the metal handle or because thats just the way Byrd knives are. This knife is also made with an FRN handle and a G10 handle. I might pick up one of those soon and sell the one with the SS handle if I ilke it better.






I also got a Kershaw Scallion. It has a plain edge and a polymer handle. At first I thought I would like this knife for EDC. It's a nice smaller compact size and fits the hand nice while cutting. I HATE the speed opening feature though. It's impossible to open with the thumb stud, so the only way to open the knife is with 2 hands or use the speed open tab on the bottom of it. I've been playing with this knife a lot over the past few days and managed to accidently slice my fingers twice. I really hate this speed opening feature. I think it may be more suited for a larger knife because this one is kind of small to grasp when closed.


----------



## justsomeguy (Dec 27, 2006)

That "assisted opening" muck is silly. Any modern knife will open as easily as a switch-blade. Under many state laws....and juries, the assisted opening knives ARE switchblades. Be Warned.

The Kershaw knives are a far back third in quality. They market toward uneducated knife buyers.

steve


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 27, 2006)

Im sorry to say steve you are wrong, the assisted opening mechanism is not considered an automatic knife...This has been proven in a few different court cases in 3 different states...And Kershaws website guarantees that as well...They might be confiscated by a uneducated police officer if he sees you with one but it will have to be given back after the sistuation is conducted in court...but who wants to go to court, let alone has the time...but you will have to be doing somethign pretty stupid to have a LEO take away your knife in the 1st place...


----------



## carrot (Dec 27, 2006)

I have one Byrd knife, the G-10 Meadowlark, and I have to say the quality is superb. It almost makes me wonder why I spend more money for more expensive knives when the Meadowlark feels right up there in quality with its steel liners and G-10 handles. Also, it's very smooth to open.


----------



## Bill97z (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Carrot......I think the reason why my cara cara is not smooth is because of the SS handle. I will pick one up with the FRN handle to compare. I like the FRN better than G10 because of the grippy surface.


----------



## carrot (Dec 28, 2006)

It's strange, Bill97z, because the G-10 Meadowlark has steel liners... Although both the G-10 and FRN versions were released after the original all-steel models...


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*



benchmade_boy said:


> dont get me wrong i have seriosly looked at spyderco knives but i cant find any models that look "normal" like benchmades are, i meen they might fit for some peoplle but almost all benchmades are for real users not ones that you keep in your vault for years, benchmades are made to be used i just dont really see any practical spydercos.



you obviously havent used a spyderco have you ?

im not trying to start a war here, and im not taking the p**s 
spyderco knives look wierd, take the dodo for example - its just plain ugly (i believe the word fugly fits it best) but it is the best knife i have used for breaking down cardboard boxes. it feels like part of your hand.
i will admit to having never owned or used a benchmade, they appear to be a high quality, nice looking knife and they are probably very comfortable to use
but i feel that spyderco ergonomics are superior
the Reverse S blade of the dodo and cricket is brilliant for opening clampacks (like Inova lights come in), the material being cut just sits in the curve near the tip and doesnt slip of the blade.
Hawkbill knives like the Tasman salt, merlin, harpy and Spyderhawk ar brilliant for cutting rope, webbing, line, material, cardboard etc
benchmade still make a high quality knife with good steel, they just dont seem to take the risks like spyderco do with odd designs like the civilian, dodo, spot, gunting, lava etc



just my .02


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 28, 2006)

Spyderco and Benchmade are about the same as far as quality goes...of course they have different designs spydero having some more exotic patterns...It's just a matter of personal taste...I belong to 4 different knife forums and I can tell you that the big question "whats better, spyderco or Benchmade?" has been an on going argument/war for MANY years lol... There are many fans and decoted owners of both knife companies...but quality and customer service are very good with both of them, so like I said pick the knives that appeal to you most, instead of picking a company 1st then one of their knives...I hear that alot you know, like which knife company is good, then its like ok, well which one of their knives is good...Not everyone can walk into a knife shop and look at knives but I have to say thats the best way to pick them if you ever gte the chance...to actually see and hold the knife you like before you actually purchase it...Many people buy knives online then when they arrive they are sometimes very dissapointed...Other times pleasantly surprised...Its kind of a crap shoot orering them online unless you do your homework and really read the details and specifications on the knife...if you need to draw the knife out according to the dimensions this way you can get a visual on its size...that might help you...and shop around for the best price too, look at dozens of websites and online searches before you buy the knife, you want to gte it at the best price right...


----------



## JGKC9AYC (Dec 30, 2006)

I carried a Benchmade for several years until about 4 years ago when I purchased a Kershaw Ken Onion 1580ST. I feel the quality of this particular model is on par with the Benchmade I had.
I use the knife daily & have no need to sharpen it yet. If & when I do have it sharpened, i'll get it done for a buck at Smoky Mtn. Knifeworks. I go there every year on vacation!


----------



## Mikeg23 (Dec 31, 2006)

JGKC9AYC said:


> ...at Smoky Mtn. Knifeworks. I go there every year on vacation!


 
I used to go there every year with my Grandparents when I was a little kid. I keep thinking I need to go there sometime just for fun, but it hasn't happened. 

What a wonderful place for a little kid to try an take in I was always in complete aw.


----------



## phil000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Whoever said that they prefer their benchmade because it has a hole over a thumbstud must be SEVERELY confused...

Also, Benchmade has a really cute way of 'borrowing' designs such as the round hole which is a spyderco trademark, I think that right there speaks to who is a better designing company. Spyderco has MANY firsts: first clips, first one hand openers, first to use ZDP-189 in knives. Benchmade does make many gorgeous knives, such as the Mini-Skirmish. Kershaw is in third but is coming up on benchmade fast. I nearly laughed out loud when I saw that someone said that Benchmades are more utilitarian. Both make very tough knives, but you can't get more bang for buck than a Spyderco Native, and Spydercos look more like tools than weapons. This being said, Spyderco has no answer to something like the 940 line of benchmade and benchmade destroys spyderco in the balisong category. hey cutlery good to see you out here!

Someone asked about INFI vs. S30V vs. BG42?
in this order (in my mind)
1. Infi
2. BG42
3. S30V
All of them fall into the supersteel category, but INFI is a proprietary steel only made by Busse combat knives. BG42 has slightly better corrosion resistance than S30V I believe, but both require some upkeep (wiping the blade down and keeping them very clean) and both are difficult to sharpen but hold their edges very well, there are some reports of S30V chipping slightly. I hope this helps, I have many benchmades on my list that I want but I have more Spydercos that I want. My EDC is a Spyderco Native and I am anxiously waiting the release of the SuperHawk.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Phil...More and More knife guys comming here to CPF...I like it!


----------



## fireboltr (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

spyderco and benchmade are both great knives and really cant go wrong with either 

but... do look for the knife that fits your intended purpose some of both their lines have some softer steels and rockwell hardness' for instance i purchased a benchmade wich was designed primarily for combat/self defense and it doesnt hold an edge for nothing
same thing with spiderco 
you need to know exactly what you are looking for toughness or edge retention, cutting ability or sharpened prybar, stabbing or utility design

like me i prefer cutting abilty and edge retention so its s30v or vg10 in the 59-61rc range but to tell you the truth i still prefer a non-stainless steel (ie 0-1 a-2 d-2) sure they take a little more carring for than you normal 440 junk but i have yet to find a stainless that will take or hold a fine edge as long as a tool steel 

just my 2 cents 
if you want an awsome spyderco that meets the cutting abilty and edge retention ideals check out this model and it wont even break the piggy bank
spyderco knife
if you want a benchmade that fits the same ideals
benchmade knife

i own and use both knives and they are both great utility knives but the 59-61rc d2 benchmade i would have to admit does hold a finer edge for longer


----------



## CLHC (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Greetings CPF members!

It's been a while since I posted here because of new found hobby/interest that I've been collecting and Enjoying over the past couple of months (Single Malt Scotches & Cognacs). . .

Anyways, I'm with what most members already chimed in about Spyderco and/or Benchmade. I've EDC'd both over the past couple of years and the day's events dictated what I "need" to have with me. Both are finely built and respectable(sp?) in their own right. The one paricular knife that I EDC now since acquiring a couple of months ago is the SF.Delta and this one sees a lot of uses in my day-to-day ventures.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## guyg (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Spyderco or Benchmade...?*

Cutlerylover.. Buck was the one who searched for a loophole in the PATENT belonging to Spyderco and found the hole was described as ROUND. They went oblong and Benchmade followed.
I personally preferre the BM with the Axis Lock. It is smoother than the rivet on similar priced Spyderco's. Other than that they both make good knives.


----------



## BrightIdeaOSU (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm with Ignoramus, the Spyderco Delica is a wonderful value, and has a blade that keeps its sharpness very well. I dig the combo blade, with a straight and serrated portion, for overall EDC utility.


----------



## Bill97z (Jan 28, 2007)

Bill97z said:


> I like the new Native better.....



I thought I would post a few comments after carrying this knife for a few weeks.

Well, I really liked it initially, but...........

1. It's thicker than most - Not really annoying, but I have a few that are the same length that are slimmer and easier to carry

2. Hard to open - When it is closed, the opening hole penetrates into the handle a bit, so sometimes it is difficult to get a good grip on it to open. It opens normally each time I open it slowly, but if I try to open it with a quick snap, most of the time my thumb slips off. 

Other than that the knife is great. The handle is very comfortable while cutting.


----------

